# Anybody know whats going on at Caesars creek spillway?



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

im a little new to this forum but it looked like a good place to learn things from other fisherman, im thinking about going to the ceasar creek spillway this weekend for saugeye/walleye and whatever else we catch and i was just wondering if anyone knows if thats a nice place? i have heard of people catching nice fish out of the spillway and even when they waded the creek it makes further downstream


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

it has been pretty shallow all year with lack of rain. You would be better off going to the river.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

imalt said:


> it has been pretty shallow all year with lack of rain. You would be better off going to the river.


I'd have to agree, I've fished there a ton over the years just because its handy to stop by when fishing in the covered bridge/ fishpot ford section of the river but its never as good as it seems like it should be below the dam.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Have you ever fished the LMR over at corwin? I might go there if i don't do to well at the spillway, I've also heard there's good fishing further down where the spillway stream meets the LMR


----------



## Kennyjames (May 13, 2012)

I have caught some smallies down there where the spillway goes into the LMR. I use flukes. They seem to work better for me than Zulus. It's not a spot like some guys on here have where they catch a bunch of fish though. I am lucky to catch 3 down there. Not sayin you couldn't catch a bunch down there. I just haven't. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Let the river be a bit muddy and Ceasar Creek running clear and its better at the mouth. The creek is also a great place to try for tailing carp with a flyrod or an ultralite spinning rod and a marabou jig. Retreive the jig till its in front of them and let them swim up to it and let it just sit there, the marabou does all the work while the jig is motionless. The creek has alot of small bass that top at around 10-11 inches but its a beautifull creek, ultralite four pound test kind of fishing.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

iv caught a few small cats and a few smallmouth below the dam at Caesars...thats about it


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

I've done pretty good in the spillway / stream. I've never caught anything huge there but have caught fish just about every time I've fished there. Mostly have caught LMB, Rock bass and blue gill but have also caught Saugeye, SMB, gar. Where the stream meets the LMR is often productive too, caught cats, carp & quillback bottom fishing there. There are some good spots in that stretch of the LMR, just takes some exploration. I mostly use spinners & jig heads but mud bugs (fat A) and rebel crawls work well too.


----------

